
Show HN: Journalist – Telegram bot for creating real-time broadcasts - vadimbaryshev
https://journali.st
======
vadimbaryshev
Hello everyone!

Today i want to introduce the new Telegram bot called Journalist.

[https://telegram.me/JournalistBot](https://telegram.me/JournalistBot)

JournalistBot allows you to create real-time broadcasts with media content.
For every broadcast you created you got public link to share broadcast with
your readers and html code to embed broadcast into your website or blog. Your
public broadcast will look like this demo:
[https://journali.st/broadcasts/1944389149](https://journali.st/broadcasts/1944389149)

You can create posts just by sending messages to the bot. It supports texts,
links, photos, videos, voices and locations. Also you can use Markdown (just
enable it from Settings). Readers will get all updates immediately after they
are published without needing to refresh the page. It works very fast. Of
course you can edit and delete your messages. Also you can invite another
editors to your broadcasts. So, you can work on broadcast with your team. You
don't need any additional web interfaces or apps to control your broadcasts.
This makes it a truly mobile and one of the most advanced bot for content
creation. Target audience of JournalistBot are bloggers, newsmakers and online
media portals. Embeded broadcasts can be easily customized with css that makes
it look like native. Is's in free beta for now. Many features are coming in
future. Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

